# Tip # 952 Kayak Brakes



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Take a look at the poor quality drawing. I've had several e-mails and 2 phone calls asking me to get this tip on line ASAP. Raining too hard right now, though.










I'll make the brake "fins" out of 6" PVC cut from scrap PVC fence post. The PVC pipe they are mounted in will be split and fins will be inserted and thru bolted.

The PVC coupling in the center of the system will be glued one end only so that the system can be shortened for easy storage. The un-glued end will have a removable pin so that the brake on that end will not flip up when brakes are applied

The center members slip into scupper holes to mount the system. I can't imagine they would cause too much stress on the scuppers.

Total construction time should be about 20 minutes. I bought a 10' stick of Sch 40 PVC and the necessary couplings this morning at Home Depot. Total cost was about $3. I have glue and some scrap PVC fence post and lots of SS bolts handy.

I'll phtograph the finished product as soon as I get it made. Still raining.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are the brakes ready to slow me down.


----------

